# Can a .22 mag kill a deer?



## HunterBrad (Nov 5, 2008)

Is a .22 mag able to kill a deer? :sniper: :beer:


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Able to? Yes. 
Highly likely to in most hunting situations? Probably not. 
Legal? Not in places I'm familiar with.
Ethical to try? I'd argue, "NO!"


----------



## p67 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes.

You dont ask many Q's.

What type of deer?

Killed plenty of fallow deer with subsonic .22LR. Head and neck shooting to about 75yds.

Why?.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

In the State of Maine the 22 magnum is leagal for deer!


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

yep.........head shot at close range is probably your best bet, but then again .22 LR would too


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

22M WORK

they are NOT a good option, but we here in Maine use em occasionally.
we had a permit back a while ago to take em out of an apple orchard, and we used a 22 m because of the mild report.
it never woke anyone up.
with a broadside shot, and held well into the crease behind the shoulder, we took does that field dressed anywhere from 90-140 lbs.

shots ranged from 35-90 yards and usually had a dead deer within about 50 yards...
the bullet will break a rib on entry, and get stuck on one at the far side of the cavity.
they held together much better than i expected.

THAT BEING SAID.... THIS WAS DONE IN A VERY CONTROLLED SETTING. I DO NOT RECCOMEND IT FOR HUNTING IN NORMAL SITUATIONS
it is not a deer cartridge, by any means....
at the very least step up to the 22 hornet.


----------



## wango70 (Nov 20, 2008)

fish and game use them in residential areas around my area during bad winters


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

where im from it is illegal to hunt with any rim fire rifle at all make sure you cheack your local game laws to be on the safe side ande id take a head or neck shot with it .


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

are you on crack? get a 12 gauge ya woman!!


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

yes a 22 mag. will kill a deer ..it will also wound them too...i suppose a wellthrown rock would kill a deer but i wouldnt advise that either...the fact of the matter is i think you are ill advised to hunt white tail with a 22 if you have other options...kinda like trying to out run john force on a moped!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello everybody. I'm new to this forum, but I thought I could reply to this question:

My bro-n-law has killed two deer with a 22LR. I don;t think it's wise, even when it is legal, but I haven't said that to him. As far as I know, he hasn;t wounded and lost one yet.

So, yes. A 22 mag will certainly do it.


----------



## Gman08 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's all about shot placement. :sniper: 
But I wouldn't try it.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> It's all about shot placement.
> But I wouldn't try it.


BINGO!!! 
took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Weapon of choice for poachers!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Can? Yes
Reliably? No


----------

